# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Forest textures

## Rittmeister_Krefeld

Hi all
I was wondering if there is a texture like the following forest textures around. 
  

they seem to be all similar, and i figured maybe it's already out there, although i haven't been able to find them.
Would love something similar tileable for my next mapping project.

----------


## Nicholas Bell

Apparently a pattern/brush no one who has it wants to share.  I've also sought this out on other wargame design forums without success.  I can offer you a scan of this which I purchased back in the 1970s for the same purpose, albeit for use on that ancient material called "paper".  :Smile:  



Link to 10 MB 600 dip TIF scan here:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cm...s2si7WhJ2qgUWL

Although I'd prefer a clean digitally created version, I've managed to manipulate this to meet my needs.  Good luck.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I don't know I use photo-real textures, and texture graphic, as well as a hand-drawn one I did for my hand-drawn maps (yes, I cheat and use repeating images and other graphics tricks with my hand-drawn maps) depending on my needs. The first one I use for continent or world maps, maps too big to show individual trees (the bump into implies trees, to me). The second is ground weeds that in limited areas make for realistic forest terrain. The third one is my hand-drawn repeating forest texture, and a sample in how I use it.

GP

----------


## Foaly

Hello,

Here is a numeric pattern I've done from Nicholas Bell's scan  :Wink:

----------


## Redrobes

Hi Foaly, Can you explain what your numeric pattern is and how you created it as it certainly seems to have captured the essence of the original texture very well.

----------


## Foaly

> Hi Foaly, Can you explain what your numeric pattern is and how you created it as it certainly seems to have captured the essence of the original texture very well.


Simple graphic designer stuff  :Smile: 

You have to convert raster (here, the scan/the image) to vector.  

The technique is explained there : https://www.stickermule.com/fr/blog/...be-illustrator

There are other ways than Illustrator to do it.


If you have other retro materials like Nicholas Bell's paper scan, it would my pleasure to transform it into proper numeric pattern  :Wink:

----------


## timallen

John Cooper has this kind of terrain type for download on his website.  

http://www.jrcooper.com/gaming.htm#terrain_tiles

----------

